# Repower Cape Horn Advice



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Captains, I have an 04 Cape Horn with a Yamaha 115 4 Stroke (04 as well) with just below 300 hours on it. Well maintained and runs great. A little wear and tear of the painted surfaces from years outside but other than that it is a great motor. How much should I expect to get for it? Has a stainless steel prop as well. I'm talking to dealer about trading the motor in for a 2015 Yamaha 150 4 stroke. My questions are, besides trade in value for my motor, will it make a huge difference getting out of the hole and what will the speed difference be? I can get about 30 mph out of my 115. The Coast Guard plaque on my Cape Horn said the boat can handle up to a 150. But is that too much motor for the boat handling wise? Is the increased performance worth the money? Right now, with my trade in, I am looking at approximately 8,500 out the door. I'm wanting to do this deal soon so any and all advice is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cape Horn repower advice*

Captains, I have an 04 Cape Horn with a Yamaha 115 4 Stroke (04 as well) with just below 300 hours on it. Well maintained and runs great. A little wear and tear of the painted surfaces from years outside but other than that it is a great motor. How much should I expect to get for it? Has a stainless steel prop as well. I'm talking to dealer about trading the motor in for a 2015 Yamaha 150 4 stroke. My questions are, besides trade in value for my motor, will it make a huge difference getting out of the hole and what will the speed difference be? I can get about 30 mph out of my 115. The Coast Guard plaque on my Cape Horn said the boat can handle up to a 150. But is that too much motor for the boat handling wise? Is the increased performance worth the money? Right now, with my trade in, I am looking at approximately 8,500 out the door. I'm wanting to do this deal soon so any and all advice is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You may want to say what length boat you have to get better input on speed and so forth.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am unable to give this advice, but I imagine the the Cape Horn's length will be huge factor to consider.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

What size Cape horn? What are your wide open throttle rpm's with the existing motor? What are they giving you for trade in value on the motor? Are you getting new controls or gages?


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry about that, it is a 17 ft. Like I said, the plaque says it can safely handle a 150. Existing rpms wide open is about 5400. Trade in will be between 3500 and 4500 depending on what they think when they see/run it. Its in perfect running order, never had a problem. The guy said that all the rigging will transfer directly over and no, no new controls or gages. Thanks gentlemen!!


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry about that, it is a 17 ft. Like I said, the plaque says it can safely handle a 150. Existing rpms wide open is about 5400. Trade in will be between 3500 and 4500 depending on what they think when they see/run it. Its in perfect running order, never had a problem. The guy said that all the rigging will transfer directly over and no, no new controls or gages. Thanks gentlemen!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

If you wait until the off season, like December 1st, I bet that deal can get alot sweeter. But it sounds pretty good right now. A 150 will make that boat scoot and will be better in every way.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

10 year old controls and cables let them go with the old motor. They will give you problems down the waterway. I would look at a two stroke. Less weight. E-tecs would be my choice 5 year warrenty cheaper maintance costs than 4 strokes.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

sealark said:


> 10 year old controls and cables let them go with the old motor. They will give you problems down the waterway. I would look at a two stroke. Less weight. E-tecs would be my choice 5 year warrenty cheaper maintance costs than 4 strokes.


We Know you love omc, Worked on it all for 15 years, I would take a Yamaha Over a stack of etecs any day. 
Remember, I am unbiased and have worked on ALL of them, I have never been a brand Dealer, Yamaha is hands down My Favorite. Yamaha's don't have control box or wire harness problems like others.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
My personal boat had Evinrudes, and never again!!! Loud Pigs and gas hogs. 70 volt BRP direct injectors and water cooled Ecm's are a garbage design. Some work, some don't!!! Steel plug in exhaust sections rust out and trash aluminum threads means a tear down for new midsection or badass tig welding. I have seen this problem on 4 year old motors!!! The lower units are durable though.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in putting the biggest motor the boat is rated for on it. And Sealark is spot on.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

BRP direct injectors can't be serviced or cleaned... Do you know the cost of a new injector???


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Go to a prop shop and get the most you can out of you existing motor, add some trim tabs and call it a day... IMO the money could be spent better elsewhere unless you plan to pull tubes/skiers and need the drastic hole shot.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

A prop, hydrofoil, or trim tabs will gain 2-3 mph at most.

You have 2 threads going for the same thing, Delete one of them....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

If you can do a Yamaha F150 with new controls out the door for 8500. Do it, you will not be disappointed. Yamaha all the way,


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Kenny, how about the injector serial numbers and computer reprogramming for a single injector because they cannot flow match a single set of six injectors. Every injector flows different and has to be programmed into the computer by serial number and flow characteristics. Becuase they can't build a flow matched set of 6 injectors. What do you do when that paper serial number wears off of an injector, throw it in the garbage and buy another $400 plus injector.... GO EVINRUDE!!! What do you do when you suck in a little sand parking at Ft Mcrea and have to buy a $1,700 computer because it is liquid cooled with 1/4" hoses and it got hot!!!
Why is it every automotive and marine engine manufacturer can build flow matched injectors excepted BRP direct injected,,, why I say /BRP is because they were used on Kwasaki Jet skis too, at an AMAZING FAILURE RATE I might add!!!

DON'T LET A BRP ENGINE SiT FOR A YEAR!!! THE INJECTORS WILL STICK SHUT AND YOU WILL NEVER GET THEM TO FLOW CORRECTLY AGAIN!!! i HAVE SEEN IT 20+ TIMES FROM 2010!!! POUR ALL THE SEA FOAM YOU WANT AND BUY NEW SEALS FOR EVERY oring in the fuel system!!! Too much SEA FOAM will destroy every ORING in its path... GO!!!! SEA FOAM!!!!! Hey, 6 injectors will only cost you $2,400 WOW Go EVINRUDE!!!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Wait till Yammy has a 6 year warranty special going on..


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Evinrude New generation is 3year non declining warranty,,, which time wise is less than their first service.... period!!!

You never service the engine until it is out of warranty....WOW!!!

Their Payed extended warranty coverage will cover the first service inpection!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The guy said that all the rigging will transfer directly over and no, no new controls or gages.


Yep agree with Ron....I've seen it before and had to replace controls down the road. 9yr old controls. The shift /Throttle cables are better now if you use the Teleflex X-Treames.

Bet you can buy a new Suzzy cheaper. The 115 & 150 Yamaha's are interference motors. John Ward aka Seatow runs nothing but Suzzies.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> BRP direct injectors can't be serviced or cleaned... Do you know the cost of a new injector???


Wrong, there is a guy around Orlando that overhauls them. He has a favorable rating from the e-tec site. And i was told as long as you go back to the same cylinder with the same overhauled injector no reprograming is required.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Yep agree with Ron....I've seen it before and had to replace controls down the road. 9yr old controls. The shift /Throttle cables are better now if you use the Teleflex X-Treames.
> 
> Bet you can buy a new Suzzy cheaper. The 115 & 150 Yamaha's are interference motors. John Ward aka Seatow runs nothing but Suzzies.


YEP, SUZIS are cheaper, yep they use a metal timing chain, great. Let me know when one of your throttle plates come loose and your engine swallows the throttle plate and throttle plate screws!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

How many techs in Pensacola are certified to work on them,,, or want to. You have Posner only. Yamaha's have Harborview, Posner, Will's, etc!!! How about parts availability!!! GGGGOOOO SUZUKI!!!

Or If someone tries to shift your motor with the engine off, you get to tear apart the lower unit to fix it.

Cables are $50 Each, that is nothing compared to a shift- throttle control box, gages, or wire harness. Cables are maintenance items and you are right, TFT Extreme cables are great.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

sealark said:


> Wrong, there is a guy around Orlando that overhauls them. He has a favorable rating from the e-tec site. And i was told as long as you go back to the same cylinder with the same overhauled injector no reprograming is required.


YEP, YOU ARE RIGHT, if you keep the same injector on the same cylinder THAT IS PROGRAMMED IN TO THE SAME COMPUTER!!! But the injectors CANNOT BE REBUILT!!! Go Ahead And Trust The GUY AROUND ORLANDO!!! All he does is pokes the pintles and wiggles them loose!!! Does he have a 1,700psi flow bench??? Where are the pics of this CUsTOM FLOWBENCH and website??? Really!!! ONE GUY AROUND ORLANDO!!! GGGOOOOO EVINRUDE!!!!

So with regular fuel injectors spread throughout this country by the billions, there is a guy near Orlando that rebuilds these one style of injectors. This one guy!!! These BRP injectors cannot be taken apart,serviced, or cleaned, if I was him I would charge a shit load per injector!!! A guy in Orlando, versus 50,000 guys around the country that can rebuild NORMAL FUEL INJECTORS for $20 apeice... GGGOOOO EEEvrinude!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Calm down, with your reputation you are making E-tecs look purity good.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Let me know when one of your throttle plates come loose and your engine swallows the throttle plate and throttle plate screws!!!


Never once have I heard that. Can't that happen to any make? Absolutely! 

There is Lou's in GB.

I do know this....The more I work on Yamaha's....The more I Love My Suzzies. I'm on #5 now. Different boats

Big Yamaha oil change... Remove Cover and fight the stove nuts when putting it back on.......Just to get to the oil drain plug. Suzzy....It's right there. Nothing to remove to take the drain plug out.

Big Yamaha Foot oil change. Got to remove the pickup screens...Again....It's right there on the Suzzy...Nothing extra to remove.

Big yamaha Oil filter removal...Down deep under the front of the motor...Oh...and a morfidite size too.

Suzzy....Right there on the side, easy access.

See average Joe has never heard of any of this....Nor do they have a clue. They just dance around the fire wooping up the name Yamaha. 

Standing beside a F300 running the other night at idle on a 31 Regulator....It's louder than my DF-300APX.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

only 300 hours? Keep what you have and run it for another 10 years!!!! The only problem I see is that you didn't use it enough...


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Maintenance Shop, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Never once have I heard that. Can't that happen to any make? Absolutely!
> 
> There is Lou's in GB.
> 
> ...


 
Bobby I think this is what he's talking about.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/620132-suzuki-junk-check-yours-if-you-got-one.html


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

get a honda


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

###


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

###


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

###


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

###


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

###


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

###


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

###


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I think he fell asleep while checking the internet for repair procedures on outboards and hit the enter button....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Lol


----------

